# Seeking asylum?



## kherkus (Apr 26, 2021)

Despite what the media may, or may not, be saying around the world, the situation here in the United States is quite tumultuous and hostilities are only rising.

There is a massive division amongst the citizenship here that is being fueled from both sides of the political spectrum.

Quite frankly, I would like to keep my family as far away from such chaos as I possibly can. Having done our research into safe, politically stable, culturally and economically similar places to the United States, New Zealand ranks at the very top of a very short list. Aside from the afore mentioned similarities, New Zealand has a climate and overall environment that is also very close to ours.

For these reasons, we wanted to inquire about the possibility of applying for refugee status in New Zealand in the face of severe political hostilities and possible persecution from either political entity.

Given our positions, would it be practical to apply for political refugee status? If so, what are some things we should consider before attempting to do so?

Thank you in advance and we look forward to discussing this topic further. Furthermore, we would be happy to answer any questions that anyone has so that we may better assist in resolving our query.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kherkus said:


> Despite what the media may, or may not, be saying around the world, the situation here in the United States is quite tumultuous and hostilities are only rising.
> 
> There is a massive division amongst the citizenship here that is being fueled from both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> ...


"*Refugee and protection status*

_Eligible people in New Zealand can apply for refugee and protected-person status. They must show that they fear being seriously harmed or tortured or that they risk inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment if they return to a country._"

Source: Refugee and protection

Applying for political asylum, what kind of evidence do you have, that you personally, will be treated as described above (by your government), as a direct consequence of your voicing your political opinion?

Will it be practical? No. It will probably be drawn out and stressful, no matter the outcome.

Will it be successful? Most probably not but that depends on your evidence.

What to consider before attempting anything of the sort? A refused asylum application will close all kinds or doors to travel and immigration to not only New Zealand but potentially also other countries.
A successful asylum application usually closes doors for traveling home - so, unless you never again want to visit friends and family in the USA, this is not the way to go.
Being a refugee is generally not fun. You may or may not be able to chose where you live. You may or may not be allowed to work. Often, there is also a degree of stigma involved. (I remember having refugee colleagues in Switzerland who were unable to get a mobile phone contract because of their status. Just an example, this may no longer be the case.) You also may or may not encounter people who think refugees just take away their resources and jobs and more or less openly show their animosity. Those are present in any country.

Have you researched your chances of immigrating to New Zealand - or other countries on your list - in a more conventional way?

What is your skill set?

And I am curious: what other countries are on your list?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

How do you intend to actually get in to New Zealand to then apply for Refugee / protected - person status ?
Unless you are a person of critical need and get an NZ job offer in a critical role you have absolutely zero chance of even being allowed to travel to NZ. Post Covid 19 lockdown there are still no visitors and no students being accepted in to the country. You can only travel here if you are (1) an NZ citizen (2) A permanent Resident (3) A returning Resident who does not have expired travel conditions (4) Has a job offer in a critical need area and has been approved an exemption to travel to live and work here in that role.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

escapedtonz is correct.

There's never been a worse time to try to come into New Zealand as asylum seeker.

There have been a couple of New Zealand citizens who have been stranded in other countries, trying to return to New Zealand for upwards of a year (this are extreme cases).

New Zealand citizens living in India are literally begging to return, with accusations of racism, to mostly deaf ears.

The NZ prime minister has told New Zealand citizens: if you leave, even if you're a New Zealand citizen, don't expect any help returning if there's an outbreak.

Even millionaire business investors have almost no chance of an easy entry.

Medical doctors and nurses should expect a 4 month wait to get into quarantine. Even for critical workers in managed isolation have to pay.

"US $4,000 for the first or only person in a room·

Where the risk assessment allows for groups of critical workers to share rooms, or where an individual *critical worker* is sharing a room with their spouse, partner and/or child, the following reduced rates can apply:


US $2,100 for a second adult in a room;
US $1,200 for a child
children under 3 years old are not charged."


----------

